# A dozen no name plants



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

I got a great deal on some terrarium plants from my breeder bit I'm not sure what any of them are. Can anyone identify them?


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

The swiss cheese leaves could be Monstera obliqua. You have one of the watermelon peperomia species and a Pilea as well.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

--Second on Monstera obliqua;
--Lower right is Pilea cadieri, the Aluminum plant.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

Yay the Swiss cheese one is my favorite glad it has a name! Thanks guys.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

I believe the bottom left in the first picture is some kind of begonia but I'm not sure.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

LexiandScott said:


> I believe the bottom left in the first picture is some kind of begonia but I'm not sure.


It is Begonia thelmae


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Top right in the square container is Cissus discolor.


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

ICS523 said:


> It is Begonia thelmae


I second this. Awesome little plant.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

ICS523 said:


> It is Begonia thelmae


Difficult to tell in the picture, but this looks more like B. 'Manaus' to me, because of the wider, rounder leaves.
B. 'Manaus' is a hybrid using B. thelmae as one parent.


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Manuran said:


> Difficult to tell in the picture, but this looks more like B. 'Manaus' to me, because of the wider, rounder leaves.
> B. 'Manaus' is a hybrid using B. thelmae as one parent.


After looking again and a look at my thelmae plant, you may be right. My thelmae does have thinner more elongated leaves.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

The begonia on the lower left is defintely 'Manaus.' Formerly u010, it is thelmae X soli-mutata. Interesting story: This was found as a natural hybrid in the great Roberto Burle-Marx's garden in Manaus; independently created by Byron Martin of Logee's. 

I like Manaus and another thelmae hybrid, 'Withlacoochee' (thelmae X peruviana) way better than thelmae, which in my experience becomes leggy.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

To the left of the Monstera is likely Pellionia repens. Below that and bottom right (across from Beg. Manaus) are Pileas. I've seen both labelled as P. cadierei by Exotic Angel, though the greener one is listed as from Vietnam and the darker leafed one from Peru. 

I think close up, individual pictures of the remaining NOIDs will go a long ways in the identification of each.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Highly doubt that the Monstera pictured is obliqua. More likely M. addansonii, which is way more common in cultivation and the hobby.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

ICS523 said:


> It is Begonia thelmae


I looked up pictures of that kind and it doesn't look like mine. Ill post individual pictures tomorrow


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

Groundhog said:


> The begonia on the lower left is defintely 'Manaus.' Formerly u010, it is thelmae X soli-mutata. Interesting story: This was found as a natural hybrid in the great Roberto Burle-Marx's garden in Manaus; independently created by Byron Martin of Logee's.
> 
> I like Manaus and another thelmae hybrid, 'Withlacoochee' (thelmae X peruviana) way better than thelmae, which in my experience becomes leggy.


What's the best way to clone it? I havè my cutting in moss under a light but not inside the terrarium because it won't be done for a couple days. I've heard about begonias are difficult to clone? All my cuttings are still melting D: is that normal? It's been like 4 days since they got cut I think.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

andersonii85 said:


> Highly doubt that the Monstera pictured is obliqua. More likely M. addansonii, which is way more common in cultivation and the hobby.


The plant it came from definitely looks more like the obliqua. I got it from a well established breeder that sells to our local pet stores so I wouldn't be surprised if some are less common.


----------



## r.avalos (Apr 10, 2013)

LexiandScott said:


> What's the best way to clone it? I havè my cutting in moss under a light but not inside the terrarium because it won't be done for a couple days. I've heard about begonias are difficult to clone? All my cuttings are still melting D: is that normal? It's been like 4 days since they got cut I think.


All of your cuttings are melting? Maybe your lighting isn't adequate enough. I had the same problem with cuttings, turned out it was the lighting I used; wasn't bright enough. Here's a great link for vivarium lighting. Hope this helps. 

New England Herpetoculture LLC - Vivarium Lighting 101


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Alot of begonias have trouble establishing in viv conditions. Make sure there is no standing water on the leaves for any extended period of time. I had the same problem. I recently got 2 badass begonias from a member here and killed both in short order from wet conditions.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

LexiandScott said:


> The plant it came from definitely looks more like the obliqua. I got it from a well established breeder that sells to our local pet stores so I wouldn't be surprised if some are less common.


Unless you have a spathe and spadex to prove it- I'd err on the side of caution. You are after all looking at its juvenile form, which is highly morphogenic. However, Obliqua may just be a synonym for adansonii. It's a muddled mess. Some reading material:

http://www.exoticrainforest.com/Monstera adansonii pc.html


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

To prop begonias:

1) Short cuttings. Rhizomatous begonias can be propped by leaves,;
2) use a loose mix (e.g., 50% treefern, 50% chopped NZ sphagum);
3) Cover w a baggy;
4) Not too moist!

AND

Transplant to the vivarium when you see new leaves, but do not let the plant grow too large! 

I shall be doing a begonia basics sheet--Look for it in about an hour?

Hope this helps.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Groundhog said:


> To prop begonias:
> 
> 1) Short cuttings. Rhizomatous begonias can be propped by leaves,;
> 2) use a loose mix (e.g., 50% treefern, 50% chopped NZ sphagum);
> ...


To add to this: Make sure you let the leaves dry out between mistings. The fastest way to melt a Begonia in my conditions is constantly wet leaves.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

r.avalos said:


> All of your cuttings are melting? Maybe your lighting isn't adequate enough. I had the same problem with cuttings, turned out it was the lighting I used; wasn't bright enough. Here's a great link for vivarium lighting. Hope this helps.
> 
> New England Herpetoculture LLC - Vivarium Lighting 101


They're not in my viv yet it still needs a few days work ill try putting it under a more proper light source for now. Thanks


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

1.









2.









3.









4.








5.(my son wanted to put the piece of jade in there that he broke off so ignore that)









6/7. 








8.








9.








10.








11.








12.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

1. Monstera obliqua - Swiss Cheese Plant
2. Pilea cadieri - Aluminum plant
3. Pellionia repens
4. Begonia manaus
5. Pilea spruceana 'Norfolk' - or a million other names that it has been given recently that Ive seen
6. Rhaphidora sp.?
7. Philodendron scandens
8. Ruellia sp.
9. Ficus radicans
10. Cissus discolor
11. Pellionia repens (again)
12. Peperomia turboensis (one of my all time favorite plants)


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to do that for me mike you're my hero! I'm getting ready to order some plants off your website. Thank you thank you. It was one of my favorites as well because the pattern. Why's it one of your favorites?


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I love the pattern and sparkle in the leaves... it can also be a challenge to get it to grow without being leggy and I always enjoy a good challenging plant.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

Would you mind answering me one more question :0? Which ones can grow on my foam wall?


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

None of them will do well mounted, the Rhaph., Pellionias, Ficus will all climb up it though if you plant them near the base of the wall. The Monstera and Philo will also climb though IME seem to wander around tanks more than climb up the background.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you sir! If you ever need to know about sewing I got your back .


----------

